# Greeting from Czech Republic



## PetrHa (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Finally I've decided to join this forum and share music events with another 
composers. My name is Petr, I'm 22 and over half year I'm fighting (friendly) with
Logic studio (before it was fruity loops). 
I'll be glad for any critique of my last pieces here 
http://www.petrhastik.com/?page_id=11

Thanks and Cheers,

Petr


----------



## Gary Eskow (Aug 8, 2010)

Petr; You have a good ear for color, which is an important talent, and an emotional core to your sound, another big plus.

I'd like to see you avoid using root position chords as much as you do--- why not experiment with using your coloristic sense by spacing inversions across the entire range of your keyboard?

Keep growing!
GE


----------



## PetrHa (Sep 13, 2010)

Gary,
thank you for listening! You are right, I'm still kind of careful about experiments. There is a lot of things I'd like to improve like master and generally sound.

Hope things will go right way.


Petr


----------



## PetrHa (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Richard,
I like to be here.

Petr


----------

